# Cody Rhodes to Challenge Chris Jericho for AEW Title at 'Full Gear'



## kyhoopsgoat (Mar 5, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1169762173582827520
Cody Rhodes to Challenge Chris Jericho for AEW Title at 'Full Gear'

:cornettefu

And so it begins...

Cody is the guy who has been front and center for all AEW announcements, all AEW promotional events, and the guy acting as the "leader" of the company. Having THAT guy challenge for your World Title just isn't a good look, no matter how you try to spin it.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

yeah bring in Havoc instead of Cody he won his last match too.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm not gonna pitch a fit yet. We pretty much knew that as soon as Cody went over Spears. 

If he wins the belt though....


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sucks that he's gonna be the first guy to lay down for Jericho. I doubt they'd switch the title so quickly.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

RBrooks said:


> If he wins the belt though....


Highly doubt he is, Jericho is in the twilight of his career, and doing better stuff than ever, you give him a quality reign until Moxley takes it off of him in early 2020, that is literally the ONLY option.


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Highly doubt he is, Jericho is in the twilight of his career, and doing better stuff than ever, you give him a quality reign until Moxley takes it off of him in early 2020, that is literally the ONLY option.


You're teasing me with greatness, man wens3


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Cody has the best win loss record. They said from the beginning that this is how they were doing it. It cuts out having to have useless #1 contender matches. If people want a shot they need to stop sucking.

It'll be interesting to see how this works when these stats really start piling up. A guy that gets too far behind could potentially never get a shot. And a guy that's too far ahead might be seen ad nauseum. Hopefully the stats reboot at a certain point. With Tony's football background, I could see that happening.

Anyway, I sincerely doubt Cody wins.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Cody has the best win loss record. They said from the beginning that this is how they were doing it. It cuts out having to have useless #1 contender matches. If people want a shot they need to stop sucking.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how this works when these stats really start piling up. A guy that gets too far behind could potentially never get a shot. And a guy that's too far ahead might be seen ad nauseum. Hopefully the stats reboot at a certain point. With Tony's football background, I could see that happening.
> 
> Anyway, I sincerely doubt Cody wins.


Nah I think it's more like MMA where it's less about the permanent record and more about what you're doing right now. A guy could lose 10 fights here and there over the course of his run and have like a 11-10 record but then if he goes on a streak of 5 big wins and he knocks out Ngannou, Dos Santos, Overeem and Cormier along the way then he's DEFINITELY in title contention

So in theory Shawn Spears could have a 50% overall win record but if he beats a jobber one week, beats a solid midcarder the next week, beats a midcard title contender the next week and then maybe another contender with a strong win percentage the following week, then he should be in title contention

Stats don't have to "reboot" they should just have a recency bias


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

They need to realize they will have a TV show before the next PPV and quit announcing main event matches on Twitter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

kyhoopsgoat said:


> Cody is the guy who has been front and center for all AEW announcements, all AEW promotional events, and the guy acting as the "leader" of the company. Having THAT guy challenge for your World Title just isn't a good look, no matter how you try to spin it.


Yes. Having one of your most recognisable stars and most over babyface challenge for the title is a bad look. What on earth are you on about!


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

Can someone tell me who the mainstays of their top title are? Jericho, Moxley, Hangman, Omega then who? MJF? Havok? Pac?


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Highly doubt he is, Jericho is in the twilight of his career, and doing better stuff than ever, you give him a quality reign until Moxley takes it off of him in early 2020, that is literally the ONLY option.


I actually think jericho will lose the belt at double or nothing 2 against omega because I would find it weird for them to pass the belt between two ex wwe guys. they will try to get omega over with his whole redemption arc and y2j will give him the rub. 
Moxley will take the title from omega then 
it will be Y2J -> Omega -> Moxley which looks definitely better than Y2J->>Moxley


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Nah I think it's more like MMA where it's less about the permanent record and more about what you're doing right now. A guy could lose 10 fights here and there over the course of his run and have like a 11-10 record but then if he goes on a streak of 5 big wins and he knocks out Ngannou, Dos Santos, Overeem and Cormier along the way then he's DEFINITELY in title contention
> 
> So in theory Shawn Spears could have a 50% overall win record but if he beats a jobber one week, beats a solid midcarder the next week, beats a midcard title contender the next week and then maybe another contender with a strong win percentage the following week, then he should be in title contention
> 
> Stats don't have to "reboot" they should just have a recency bias


There's no indication that he would choose an MMA format over a football one. It would make it harder to understand in the long run. Which would spawn more threads like this and even worse for casual fans who don't take part in the IWC to get clued in. Realistically, the records should start over after AEW's equivalent to Mania/Wrestle Kingdom. It would also make those events more meaningful as your guys have start over so they better make it count.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean all the EVPs were going to hold belts at some point. It shouldn't be seen as an issue unless it's a constant thing and they're not putting anybody over but themselves.

As far as keeping official records, I think that goes away before they complete a year of TV. It's needless and it's going to end up handicapping them at some point in the stories they can tell.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

by the way good match up and excellent decision not to put it on TV. don't fall into the retarded trick of big matches on tv


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It's a good match, but I don't get why they are announcing it this soon. They should have waited to build it at the TV show. Isn't Jericho still supposed to defend the title in the 3rd TNT episode?


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Cody has the best win loss record. They said from the beginning that this is how they were doing it. It cuts out having to have useless #1 contender matches. If people want a shot they need to stop sucking.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how this works when these stats really start piling up. A guy that gets too far behind could potentially never get a shot. And a guy that's too far ahead might be seen ad nauseum. Hopefully the stats reboot at a certain point. With Tony's football background, I could see that happening.
> 
> Anyway, I sincerely doubt Cody wins.


I'm betting they'll tie records to the calendar year (2019 record: 3-2) or perhaps divide things into seasons, like (and I know this is using WWE) WrestleMania-SummerSlam and SummerSlam-WrestleMania.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

JAROTO said:


> It's a good match, but I don't get why they are announcing it this soon. They should have waited to build it at the TV show. Isn't Jericho still supposed to defend the title in the 3rd TNT episode?


Agreed. They can always play the subject to change card, but I feel like they should have waited. Of course I think tickets just went on sale today for Full gear, so they’re obviously just trying to drum up interest. 

If you think about it, it had to be Mosley or Cody. I don’t know why anyone has an issue with this. Why does it matter that he’s the EVP? He, Omega, and the Bucks are all obviously going to have significant runs there. Makes no sense to have criticism of it.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cody makes sense. There's been tension between them already and Jericho has already beaten three of his Elite buddies, which I think is a storyline being set up Plus Cody is their most over babyface right, and he has the best W/L record right now to.

I don't expect him to win though.


----------



## SINdicate (Apr 9, 2019)

To be honest, I really have no problem with this.

So Cody is having a title match. What's the issue? It doesn't guarantee that he's going to beat Jericho and it doesn't guarantee that he's going to become this power-hungry man in charge to suit this Triple H and Steph comparison that people keep slapping on him and Brandi. 

It's probably a big chance that happens, but I feel like sometimes you have to watch things casually to fully see how things play out. It can be difficult to do when the majority of members on the forum are wised up to the in's and out's of how wrestling works but if you take it down to its simplest form; would he not just be playing a good heel?

Eliminate the fact that he's actually a _face_ right now and you've got a match set for Jericho's first-ever title defence against somebody who is currently undefeated. I'm sure almost everybody is going to disagree with me or suggest that I'm not looking at this logically, being shallow/stupid etc. but wrestling is and always has been very simple.

Good guy versus bad guy and their job is to give you a reason to give a shit and pay money to see it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> It's a good match, but I don't get why they are announcing it this soon. They should have waited to build it at the TV show. Isn't Jericho still supposed to defend the title in the 3rd TNT episode?


Card is subject to change. It's been a wrestling staple since it's inception.

Jericho could lose before then and they change this match as a result. They're announcing it because of ticket sales. It's their next ppv. It's not like WWE selling Mania tickets in January or whatever.


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

They'll have to watch out, lest Cody just become this generation's equivalent of Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I still don't get the complains of Cody. Now, I don't like the manner in which he went over Spears, because Spears was made to look like a chump in that match.

But AEW does not exist without Cody. He's not the only reason it exists, but he's one of the main reasons it does. He's one of their most over guys right now. And he's one their few guys that's at a main event level. I mean look at their roster, their main eventers are basically:

1. Jericho
2. Cody
3. Omega
4. Mox
5. Hangman
6. PAC

And that's it. Omega and Mox are busy, Hangman and PAC will be too eventually. So you have another big PPV to sell, who the hell else are you going to put into that spot?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Darkest Lariat said:


> There's no indication that he would choose an MMA format over a football one. It would make it harder to understand in the long run. Which would spawn more threads like this and even worse for casual fans who don't take part in the IWC to get clued in. Realistically, the records should start over after AEW's equivalent to Mania/Wrestle Kingdom. It would also make those events more meaningful as your guys have start over so they better make it count.


In the media scrum after All Out, Khan said that they are looking into ideas about reseting records, but at the same time they will keep overall records for the entire of their AEW tenure.

It's fine because it's like MMA, people can lose a lot in the beginning, but then go on big runs. You don't have to promote it as just oh "He's 24-20", you can say "He's on a 12 singles match win streak" or "He's 9-1 in his last 10".


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Darkest Lariat said:


> There's no indication that he would choose an MMA format over a football one. It would make it harder to understand in the long run. Which would spawn more threads like this and even worse for casual fans who don't take part in the IWC to get clued in. Realistically, the records should start over after AEW's equivalent to Mania/Wrestle Kingdom. It would also make those events more meaningful as your guys have start over so they better make it count.


Realistically the records should be based on how good someone has been *recently*. If you tie records to the entire calendar year that severely limits the element of spontaneity and is just a clusterfuck waiting to happen. 

It'll be like NJPW, which is more the MMA model. For example, ZSJ wasn't on shit for awhile, then he suddenly went undefeated in the NJ Cup out of nowhere and was a serious title contender. His hot streak and current dominance determined his contender status, not his overall record for the whole year. That makes sense, that's more nimble, there's more spontaneity with that. 

The NFL model doesn't work because it's a seasonal model based on a set limit of match ups and a set limit of competitive teams. NFL doesn't have to worry about not being able to field an entire team, or about a new team suddenly coming on board in the middle of the season.



The Inbred Goatman said:


> In the media scrum after All Out, Khan said that they are looking into ideas about reseting records, but at the same time they will keep overall records for the entire of their AEW tenure.
> 
> It's fine because it's like MMA, people can lose a lot in the beginning, but then go on big runs. You don't have to promote it as just oh "He's 24-20", you can say "He's on a 12 singles match win streak" or "He's 9-1 in his last 10".


Exactly, this is the only way of keeping records that will work


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Well, he is the top babyface right now, so it makes sense. I just wish they had created the match using the upcoming tv shows to build and fuel the feud, not just announcing it out of nowhere.

They have a lot of time still to sell the PPV, they don't need instant sell-outs to every single show (and it won't happen, anyway).


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170018114270105600


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

He's going to put Jericho over, likely with an angle involved, like Jericho debuts a heater which stacks the odds for the person who inevitably topples him.

This is the right booking move.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Perfect way to build Jericho´s stable with MJF as the cocky understudy, Spears as the 3rd wheel, then you might bring in a female or a tag-team.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

CRCC said:


> Well, he is the top babyface right now, so it makes sense. I just wish they had created the match using the upcoming tv shows to build and fuel the feud, not just announcing it out of nowhere.


Why?

Guys, this is what's going to make AEW different. 

So now is about the time where you decide if you want a different wrestling product or if you want WWE lite. 

WWE is the company that makes title matches on the basis of who has personal beef with the champion, rather than on the basis of who is the most credible challenger for the champion. WWE will just have Samoa Joe, who is a 50/50 jobber, beat down Kofi after a match and then boom, all of the sudden he's a title contender. No logic and no suspense because Joe has no credibility. That's how WWE "creates a match" through weeks of Will They/Won't They interactions and contrived personal beef 

AEW will be the company where records matter. Cody has the best record right now. He's the most credible opponent, so they booked the match. That's how AEW "creates a match". Now Jericho and Cody have a REASON to start interacting and to let their personal feelings bubble to the surface over the course of the next few weeks of building. It's not just going to be some guy bumping into some other guy in the hallway and now they have a PPV match just because they had a personal interaction. The momentum and credibility of the competitors is what determines the matches and the personal animosity comes into focus AFTER the guys have a reason to fight.

To me, this is a breath of fresh air. We know what the title match is, we have a LOGICAL reason for it to be happening, it has continuity with the booking thus far and it gives the wrestlers an actual reason to develop a rivalry. It's closer to sport than soap opera. AEW always said that was the goal and y'all been acting like you wanted that. 

Now we find out if you really do. Or if you're too used to the Vince McMahon formula


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> yeah bring in Havoc instead of Cody he won his last match too.


I am a mega Havoc mark. Having Jimmy Havoc vs Jericho as your World title match for Full Gear would be dumb. Should Havoc get a title shot on TV? Sure but a PPV? Nah even as a massive mark for him, that makes no fucking sense. Cody Rhodes is unbeaten in singles action and has the best record. Jimmy is 1-0-2. He is also more known then Jimmy Havoc. The company said wins and losses matter. Cody has also put on a number of the best matches so far. He makes the most sense to fight Jericho and lose.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Why?
> 
> Guys, this is what's going to make AEW different.
> 
> ...


This. A thousand times this.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Death Rider said:


> I am a mega Havoc mark. Having Jimmy Havoc vs Jericho as your World title match for Full Gear would be dumb. Should Havoc get a title shot on TV? Sure but a PPV? Nah even as a massive mark for him, that makes no fucking sense. Cody Rhodes is unbeaten in singles action and has the best record. Jimmy is 1-0-2. He is also more known then Jimmy Havoc. The company said wins and losses matter. Cody has also put on a number of the best matches so far. He makes the most sense to fight Jericho and lose.


It was sarcastic man, I am with you about Cody.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> It was sarcastic man, I am with you about Cody.


It is hard to tell on this site man :heston


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I’m ignoring about 5 trolls a day over here in AEW Land.

These clowns trying to shoot on AEW booking one of their 3 biggest stars in a title match is immediate grounds for ignoring.

My only question is I’m we’re to assume Jericho won’t have to defend his title until Full Gear? I’m intrigued.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Natecore said:


> I’m ignoring about 5 trolls a day over here in AEW Land.
> 
> These clowns trying to shoot on AEW booking one of their 3 biggest stars in a title match is immediate grounds for ignoring.
> 
> My only question is I’m we’re to assume Jericho won’t have to defend his title until Full Gear? I’m intrigued.


He has an advertised title defense on the 3rd week on TV. I can see it being one of the mid-card boys getting the shot


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

it would be a bit silly to have the first aew title reign end so soon particularly if they want to attract casual viewers for tv


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

RBrooks said:


> I'm not gonna pitch a fit yet. We pretty much knew that as soon as Cody went over Spears.
> 
> If he wins the belt though....


Hollywood Rock is one of my favorite heels

Wouldn't it be cool to like build a rivalry and pay it off in a PPV match AFTER they debut on TV? I mean, I don't understand the dynamics of Mortal Kombat wrestling, but I would really like to know, if you don't mind.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Death Rider said:


> He has an advertised title defense on the 3rd week on TV. I can see it being one of the mid-card boys getting the shot


Ahh, I guess I’ll have to watch the first couple weeks of tv to see who his challenger will be.



BlackieDevil said:


> Wouldn't it be cool to like build a rivalry and pay it off in a PPV match AFTER they debut on TV? I mean, I don't understand the dynamics of Mortal Kombat wrestling, but I would really like to know, if you don't mind.


Presumably they’ll have 6 weeks to build more story into the match. That should be plenty of time.

It’d also be cool to have Cody embroiled in a blood feud with Spears or somebody else when his title shot comes up. That’ll alone will add more drama if Spears will interfere or not along with the heat they’ll build between Jericho and Cody.

Multilayer these feuds and title shots.


----------



## Jao Jao (Aug 12, 2019)

Lol fuck this company, seriously. Looks like Cody is the new Triple HGH and Jeff Jarrett :mj4


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Jericho is holding it until at least his cruise, that'll be on TV I reckon btw

When is the cruise?


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

What the Hell is with all the low effort shitters showing up now?

Gotta pad out that ignore list.

Yeah Cody is such a bad choice for a main event. He's only worshiped as Wrestling Jesus by the attending crowd, after all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody is one of the few guys who deserve gold at this point

People will always shit on it for AEWWE / HHH / Jeff Jarrett / WCW reasons - but Cody is gold at this point.

He can and should be champ at some point as one of the most over guys on the roster


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cody is one of the few guys who deserve gold at this point
> 
> People will always shit on it for AEWWE / HHH / Jeff Jarrett / WCW reasons - but Cody is gold at this point.
> 
> *He can and should be champ at some point as one of the most over guys on the roster*


Cody doesn't draw. He just placed himself in the main event of Full Gear, and this is by far the lowest ticket demand they've had for a PPV yet.

He main evented FFTF, and had the benefit of having Jericho on the show to help boost the viewership, yet it still drew fewer viewers than Fyter Fest.

You shouldn't live inside of a bubble. There's a much bigger audience out there than the few thousand that cheered for Cody at All Out, and none of them give two shits about him.

HHH had every right to book himself as a main eventer, because he was one of the biggest draws of the 2000s.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

In terms of the win/loss records, just reset them every year. Like in terms of football, you can say "Cody had a 25-34 record in the 2019 season and so far he has 5-1 beginning in the 2020 season". Like how you would do it for football. I think that would be the most ideal.

I have no issues with Cody challenging Jericho at Full Gear for the AEW World title. He has the best win/loss singles record and if these records are to matter, then Cody is clearly the number one contender (even if Moxley and Omega weren't busy). Cry "politics and glad-handing" all you want, and I don't doubt down the road that will be an issue, but Cody is arguably the most over babyface in the promotion next to Moxley and Omega. You don't think Jericho is going to use his EVP and Elite status as a focal point to this build? He has already beaten Page and Omega of the Elite to win the title and now he faces the public figurehead of the entire company. This story is going to be really good and some of you geeks will find a way to still follow it while moving the goalposts. 

It's been your M.O. for months now, why stop now? :mj4


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Double turn incoming. Jericho is now beloved for the stupid bubbly shit and Cody is better as a heel. Good booking marks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Cody and Jericho have had a feud simmering for some time now (see older "Road to..." videos), and eventually it was going to come to this. I don't understand this hate for Cody, Omega and the Bucks. If nobody cared about them, the WWE wouldn't have tried to sign them.

I think it's going to be a great main event, as both of these guys can tell stories inside and outside the ring. Maybe "Full Gear" will be the big moment when MJF finally shows his true colors and turns on Cody.


----------



## Jao Jao (Aug 12, 2019)

Tilon said:


> What the Hell is with all the low effort shitters showing up now?
> 
> Gotta pad out that ignore list.
> 
> Yeah Cody is such a bad choice for a main event. He's only worshiped as Wrestling Jesus by the attending crowd, after all.


Cody Jarrett is one of the fucking owners of the company and he booked himself into a main event match. That's not okay whatsoever. Fuck this guy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

do wrestling fans really have zero long term wrestling logic ? Cody is giving himself a shot now because he aint getting one again any time soon. They are creating big storylines that are going to drive heels and faces and stables.

Dont quit your day job boys


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jao Jao said:


> Cody Jarrett is one of the fucking owners of the company and he booked himself into a main event match. That's not okay whatsoever. Fuck this guy.


Ooh, original. Go with Hunter Rhodes Helmsley next. I'm sure that one's a winner.

I can tell you haven't been watching/following AEW, let alone understand the structure of how contenders work here if that is your actual conclusion to this. Didn't matter if it happened at Full Gear, next year or five years from now. You would have come to this same conclusion.

Low tier bait is low tier.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Jao Jao said:


> Cody Jarrett is one of the fucking owners of the company and he booked himself into a main event match. That's not okay whatsoever. Fuck this guy.


He's booking himself to lose to Jericho, after already booking himself to lose to the Bucks and draw with a complete nobody. Fuck me, the internet sure do like to bitch.

Who would you rather Jericho face? Cody is a good first defence for him. He's retaining and will drop the belt to Moxley. I'm willing to bet Cody won't get the belt for at least 2 years.


----------



## Jao Jao (Aug 12, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Ooh, original. Go with Hunter Rhodes Helmsley next. I'm sure that one's a winner.
> 
> I can tell you haven't been watching/following AEW, let alone understand the structure of how contenders work here if that is your actual conclusion to this. Didn't matter if it happened at Full Gear, next year or five years from now. You would have come to this same conclusion.
> 
> Low tier bait is low tier.


You can't be an owner and a main event player at the same time. It doesn't matter what their win/loss structure is, Cody putting himself in the main event isn't fair to all the hard working men and women that are busting their asses to help get AEW over. This is the kind of shit that crippled TNA for years and it's bullshit regardless what company does it. I'm not singling AEW out here.


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Cody vs Jericho should be a great match and build but is hurt by this perception Jericho is a long term champ for AEW. They have 7 weeks of tv or so to build up some doubt though


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

Jao Jao said:


> Cody Jarrett is one of the fucking owners of the company and he booked himself into a main event match. That's not okay whatsoever. Fuck this guy.


Sorry, but that's stupid thinking. Cody, Kenny and the Bucks are EVPs, and they also are four of the premier performers on the roster. To exclude any of them simply because they're in management is just silly. 

Cody, Kenny and the Bucks were the reasons I was drawn to AEW in the first place.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Cody is either going to be the AEW golden face that is going to save AEW from a evil heel stable that is forming in the next few months that will drag on for a few years. Or he will play good guy for a while and turn heel in a few years himself fucking over another heel winning the belt.


Either way that is like 2 years away. Enjoy the show bitches ! 4 more weeks



People also bitched cus Kenny has booked himself to lose every match. So funny the internet lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I know they did this because they think it will help selling tickets to the event since they started selling them today, but I wish they kinda promote it as "Cody will challenge the AEW title at Full Gear" since I think they promoted at least one title defense on tv between now and the PPV (I think in the 3rd or 4th show). I mean, I know it is very unlikely that the title changes hands on tv, but still, at least pretend that whoever will challenge Jericho has a chance


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jao Jao said:


> You can't be an owner and a main event player at the same time. It doesn't matter what their win/loss structure is, Cody putting himself in the main event isn't fair to all the hard working men and women that are busting their asses to help get AEW over. This is the kind of shit that crippled TNA for years and it's bullshit regardless what company does it. I'm not singling AEW out here.


Dusty did. Vince did. Jarrett did. It's not about who you are but how it is done when it comes to winning the World title while also being an executive for the company. This is pro wrestling. The "territorial" mindset has been in existence for decades. AEW didn't start that trend, nor will it stop if AEW goes by the wayside.

Again, you haven't been paying attention. Cody has had the best singles record in the company where wins and losses matter. Moxley hasn't had a win or loss yet and Omega is on the losing end (albeit designed that way). Cody was not only a safe choice but the right choice as well. You don't even know if he's winning it from Jericho come November (which I doubt he will anyways and this is to assure a strong main event title match along with Mox/Omega). And LOL @ Cody "not busting his ass" when he's had the most consistent performance from anybody in the Elite so far.

Get out of this WWE/WCW mindset and realize AEW is different in terms of how they are going to promote themselves on a mainstream level. The sooner you do, the less you'd have to reach to be upset.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Cody isn't winning it. Either Spears or MJF cost him the match. The Reign of Jericho will continue into 2020.

Moxley would be the right guy to take the title off Jericho.


----------



## Jao Jao (Aug 12, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Again, you haven't been paying attention. Cody has had the best singles record in the company where wins and losses matter. Moxley hasn't had a win or loss yet and Omega is on the losing end (albeit designed that way). Cody was not only a safe choice but the right choice as well. You don't even know if he's winning it from Jericho come November (which I doubt he will anyways and this is to assure a strong main event title match along with Mox/Omega). And LOL @ Cody "not busting his ass" when he's had the most consistent performance from anybody in the Elite so far.


Cody Jarrett has the best singles record in the company because he's booking himself to win the most. He's the 2019 version of Triple HGH. It doesn't matter if he wins or loses in November, he shouldn't be in the match period. It's selfish and it's a pathetic display of power tripping. They should have used these last few shows like All In and DON to build some new stars and have them compete against Jericho but no, Cody Jarrett's got the power and he's gotta fucking give himself that main event $$$.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Jao Jao said:


> Cody Jarrett has the best singles record in the company because he's booking himself to win the most. He's the 2019 version of Triple HGH. It doesn't matter if he wins or loses in November, he shouldn't be in the match period. It's selfish and it's a pathetic display of power tripping. They should have used these last few shows like All In and DON to build some new stars and have them compete against Jericho but no, Cody Jarrett's got the power and he's gotta fucking give himself that main event $$$.


Unless you have a direct source to the AEW backstage area or were there yourself, I'm going to have to call Bravo Sierra on your first assumption.

If you don't understand how AEW are going to structure their matches to where they mean something in terms of match records and actual contenders, then there is nothing to discuss. Who should have challenged Jericho for the title at the PPV, if not Cody, if we are going by those dimensions? Hell, I'll even let you have Omega and Moxley as being free to challenge. 

Exactly. Cody was the right choice. Him being an executive does not take away the fact that he's the rightful number one contender going by the match records so far. Hell, Jericho is probably going to bring up your inane points in the story as a reason why Cody is getting the title shot so they're going to end up making it a focal point that benefits them after the announcement. See how it works?

I'll also ask you this. Is Cody (or anyone from the Elite, for that matter) allowed to challenge and/or win a title in AEW?


----------



## AV9160 (Jan 26, 2017)

He's not going to win. And honestly, I don't think it's a bad look because he is one of the best wrestlers they have and he's the one who started the whole thing. As a matter of fact I think he should be the champion. It'd be different if he sucked but he's really good so I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol at people trying to bash Cody. Doing Jericho/Cody is a big main event for the company. It makes perfect sense to do that feud. When guys like Moxley/Omega are feuding with each other. Especially since Cody is going to job to Jericho and make his title run look more dominant. So when say Moxley or Omega beat Jericho it's more impressive win.



Jao Jao said:


> Cody Jarrett has the best singles record in the company because he's booking himself to win the most. He's the 2019 version of Triple HGH. It doesn't matter if he wins or loses in November, he shouldn't be in the match period. It's selfish and it's a pathetic display of power tripping. They should have used these last few shows like All In and DON to build some new stars and have them compete against Jericho but no, Cody Jarrett's got the power and he's gotta fucking give himself that main event $$$.



Nice try trolling AEW fans lol.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Cody needs a midcard title.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

They should have Jericho destroy him to make Jericho strong in the process, waaaay too early for Cody Rhodes to be near a world title.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

WINNING said:


> I'll also ask you this. Is Cody (or anyone from the Elite, for that matter) allowed to challenge and/or win a title in AEW?


Apparently Cody is the only one who is not allowed to do it man. Seeing some Omega fans (not all of them, there are way more logical and objective fans of his here) agreeing with that stupid notion while ignoring the fact that Omega and Cody are on the same level is marvelous. They either agree with the idea that Omega never touches the world title or just hypocritical waste.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

7 pages in......okay..

Impressed


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Cody needs to lose this for his own sake. Him winning the title this soon will only paint him as an egomaniac who's only helped create a new promotion to push himself and his buddies that people will soon turn against. Could develop into a solid heel act for a bit, but it'll do way more damage than good in the long run. Hell, I'd argue AEW's reputation itself would be damaged if Cody won the belt this soon.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@deadcool did you know jao jao is stealing your hunter gimmick?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

^ To tag you need to add a ; after



Mordecay said:


> I know they did this because they think it will help selling tickets to the event since they started selling them today, but I wish they kinda promote it as "Cody will challenge the AEW title at Full Gear" since I think they promoted at least one title defense on tv between now and the PPV (I think in the 3rd or 4th show). I mean, I know it is very unlikely that the title changes hands on tv, but still, at least pretend that whoever will challenge Jericho has a chance


Yeah, this is fair. I would have preferred they did this too. Can fix it by saying if the person who fights for the title week 3 beats Jericho it will be them versus Cody. But yeah it does ignore the PPV TV match.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

its gonna be a great match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Makes sense as Cody is the most credible due to his previous wins, the match will be great but he's obviously losing. Jericho won't lose the title that soon and he shouldn't anyways. I'm here for a long Jericho reign which we are more than likely getting.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Should be good.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Cody has been booked perfectly balanced. Like everything should be.

He's not overly booked strong in squashes and looking like superman.
He's not been booked weak as if he's never going to win a match and will retire quietly.

He's been booked at the right level of a high level wrestler who's just come from NJPW and opened his own franchise and "battled hard" to earn his championship match.

Can't wait. The TV feud build with Jericho/Brandy/Cody even potentially Bucks getting involved


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Calm down OP.

This match was clear as day as soon as Jericho won.

They are tearing down and re-building Omega for a long storyline that gets him to the title. It wouldn't be right to win now.

Mox shouldn't be Jericho's first feud, because whoever that is, is laying down.

So the ONLY logical opponent is Cody. People know him, and he will lay down for Jericho.

LOL at people thinking this is Nash 2.0. This is SMART.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

This should actually be their best main event yet.

Just on Omega being torn down so he can be built up though: Why? Why would you tell that story? Why not just present him as a world class talent from the start? The journey back isn't as exciting as the journey there. It feels labored and like the long way to get to where you want to go. 

I'm not the biggest Omega fan, but that's just got me puzzled. My guess is that Omega wanted to get a call from New Japan so he's booked himself out of the title picture and they just haven't called. Either that or it's mock humbility to put everyone else over since he's the EVP. He may have put himself early in the show (killing its flow completely) so he could "coach" the women's match, too. 

Just a bit messy and there's no way AEW is going to win "Best Booker" at the end of the year in a just world. That has to go to New Japan.


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Why?
> 
> Guys, this is what's going to make AEW different.
> 
> ...


Funny, I recall one of the columnists of Lords of Pain back in 2016 talking about how it would be good if either the WWE or another promotion implemented a seasonal ranking system a la sports leagues to more or less determine the loose picture of their title pictures (no pun intended) and steer somewhat the general direction of the product. I also recall lots of comments laughing at him for suggesting "such a nonsensical idea that would ruin the product because wrestling is soap opera and as such it should have the same logic and narrative consistency as a soap opera". Fastforward to now and... Imo, it would be a good idea because, for starters, it would force the promoters into putting some long term thought into the booking of almost every single member of the roster. Yeah, it also means that the title picture is going to be seasonal and more or less spread among a small circle of competitors, which means that low carders getting a super push out of nowhere is going to be a super rare thing now (if not outright impossible) but on the other hand, don't people bitch about how folks like Jinder, Kofi or other long time midcarders are shoved into the title picture out of nowhere? Well, this way, if they want to push someone into the title picture, they are going to have no other option but to actually build their credibility for a certain amount of time, which would actually be a good thing.

And if they don't want the same two dudes having title matches one after another, have it so that losing title bouts in definitive fashion makes one lose half of their ranking points or something. That way, the title picture ain't going to feel monopolistic all the while still being out of reach for jobbers and other small fries at the same time.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Boy talk about reaching by some people in this thread. I have no issues with Cody Rhodes challenging Chris Jericho for the AEW Championship at Full Gear. He has the best Win and Loss Ratio/Record. He is most likely going to put Jericho over and have his first lost there. He is not winning the title, don't know why other's are getting bent out of shape of this.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Okay, I love wrestling being treated like a sport more than most people. That's not what AEW is doing, by the way. You can't treat it like a sport on a show where you've got Best Friends vs. The Dark Order featuring Orange Cassidy and psychology shit enough that JR can't call it because it'll destroy his credibility as a voice you can trust. And as much as I want a serious presentation to my wrestling, win-loss records aren't the end-all, be-all. 

Wrestlers can get into programs for personal issues. Wrestlers can jump into different positions very quickly. It's one of the best things about it being a work, right? You don't have your outcomes and angles dictated to you. When you do, it's called "booking yourself into a corner." I'd rather see someone with a 0-3 record challenging for a belt in a hot program than someone 3-0 challenging for it in a cold one. If credibility is an issue, _make_ the challenger credible. Or make that the story. Maybe they have bought the title shot? Maybe it's in their hometown? Maybe they sent a dick pic to the champion's wife? Tell a fucking story. 

That being said, Jericho vs. Cody is _not_ AEW booking themselves into the corner. It's not just that Cody beat Shawn Spears and Dustin Rhodes, right? It's that he's been the hottest act in the promotion and knocking it out of the park. He brings far and away the most gravitas to his programs. If you're trying to do something that feels important, he's the right guy right now to do that. I fully expect Jericho to consult Tully Blanchard on how to fuck with a Rhodes, and I fully expect the first TV to feature an angle where Jericho breaks Dustin's arm and promises to do the same to Cody. It's Wrestling 101.

Well, maybe it will be Arn's arm. Or DDP's. Or maybe he kicks Pharaoh. Or maybe it's MJF and that fucker shows up with a cast at Full Gear...

You get what I'm saying though. 

Jericho vs. Cody is happening because it's the best card they've got in their deck right now.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jeff Jarrett 2.0


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Cody v. Jericho was definitely the most logical direction to go in next. Personally, I don't really care if Cody goes for the belt or not. He is over so of course he deserves to be positioned in the main event. Plus who else would they set up for Jericho next. Pac? There is 0 chance Cody wins the belt or Jericho drops the belt before holding it for at least like 6 months. I can guarantee you AEW wants there titles to matter. They need to build up credibility for it. I do however, feel like most people are overplaying to what extent they are more sports like.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think people are going to have to come to terms with the fact that Cody, Kenny Omega and The Bucks are going to hold the major AEW championships at some point.


----------



## Cataclysm (Sep 8, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I think people are going to have to come to terms with the fact that Cody, Kenny Omega and The Bucks are going to hold the major AEW championships at some point.


Yeah I mean given the promotion is built on the backs of their popularity it only makes sense. People are always gonna have that negative connotation with the idea that they are putting themselves over though so it's whatever.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Was there a number 1 contendership match I didn't see?

Or do we just drop people in title matches like wwe?


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Hangman said:


> Was there a number 1 contendership match I didn't see?
> 
> Or do we just drop people in title matches like wwe?


He has 2 wins and a tie in singles matches. Who else has that record currently? Plus he should pick up a win against Sammy Guevara. There is a whole month of tv to form storylines and I'm sure they will explain everything that people, for some reason, can't figure out on their own.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont get why people are judging matchups when they havent even had tv yet? Once they get on tv, then you can judge if they are just throwing matches together randomly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its in Baltimore? I gotta go!


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Geeee said:


> I think people are going to have to come to terms with the fact that Cody, Kenny Omega and The Bucks are going to hold the major AEW championships at some point.


I think Bucks have to win the first tag titles. They already have their ace, regarded as the best in the world by a lot of people losing a lot of matches. 

If Bucks lose, that's 4/5 EVPs & Elite members who've all come into losing big matches. Kenny's redemption arc will save him, but the Bucks are regarded as the best tag team in the world. They need the belts on them to keep that claim. With how talented that tag division is, is very much needed.



Hangman said:


> Was there a number 1 contendership match I didn't see?
> 
> Or do we just drop people in title matches like wwe?


No, based off win/loss records.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hangman said:


> Was there a number 1 contendership match I didn't see?
> 
> Or do we just drop people in title matches like wwe?


Definitely the latter. I keep hearing about this ranking system but am yet to see one or have it explained to me in a logical way. It would be a million times easier to have a neutral onscreen GM who uses W/L records as a guide.


----------



## nsoifer (Sep 15, 2015)

Well, that's easy money to make.
Jericho is going to retain.


----------



## Jagaver (Aug 11, 2019)

Shaun_27 said:


> Definitely the latter. I keep hearing about this ranking system but am yet to see one or have it explained to me in a logical way. It would be a million times easier to have a neutral onscreen GM who uses W/L records as a guide.


Cody has the best singles record in the company (aside from Jericho). I don't need an onscreen GM to tell me that, it's really obvious. 

I'm glad they're assuming their audience have a certain level of intelligence to figure that out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> Definitely the latter. I keep hearing about this ranking system but am yet to see one or have it explained to me in a logical way. It would be a million times easier to have a neutral onscreen GM who uses W/L records as a guide.


Cody has the best W/L record besides Jericho (who is the champion) and Hangman (who just lost his shot at the title).

So, I'm not sure what the confusion is. Cody didn't have to win a Top Contender's match because as of right now he's the only Top Contender in their short existence as of right now. If he loses at Full Gear, we'll go with the next man up based on wins and losses.

Maybe Moxley wins his matches coming up on TV and his match at Full Gear against Kenny. Combine that with his win over Janela at Fyter Fest, he has a good claim to be the next #1 Contender. Maybe PAC keeps winning and he becomes the #1 contender.

Point is, you win, and you're in. And I don't think they need a GM to proclaim that. They can make up a "Championship Committee" or some other off screen authority make the obvious match. Hell, even WWE barely uses an onscreen authority figure to announce matches anymore. They're usually either done on Twitter or when someone challenges someone else.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Darkest Lariat said:


> Cody has the best win loss record. They said from the beginning that this is how they were doing it. It cuts out having to have useless #1 contender matches. If people want a shot they need to stop sucking.
> 
> It'll be interesting to see how this works when these stats really start piling up. A guy that gets too far behind could potentially never get a shot. And a guy that's too far ahead might be seen ad nauseum. Hopefully the stats reboot at a certain point. With Tony's football background, I could see that happening.
> 
> Anyway, I sincerely doubt Cody wins.


Surely getting title shots wont be based on a wrestlers overall win/loss record but more to do with with who has built up the best win/loss record over a two or three month period and riding momentum rather than the wwe way where a guy can lose a title match at a PPV but then still feature in another title match again on the next PPV.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't see the issue with cody being place so highly in aew, he's one of the biggest stars outside of wwe and he has been putting on consistently good matches on aew ppvs, some wrestling fans love finding any old excuse to moan.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Why?
> 
> Guys, this is what's going to make AEW different.
> 
> ...


My post had nothing to do with creating a soap-opera like reason for two people to feud. 

I give shit to the WWE when a nº 1 contender come out of nowhere, so I'll do the same with AEW.

Now, as I said, Cody is the right man to go for the title, as he is the top babyface and has a clear record.

They told us, through interviews that wins and losses matter, that they'll have a winning record, etc. Why don't they formally explain it to us in their TV show, why don't they use the tv show to introduce the ranking system that no one really knows how it will work? After that they could (and should) introduce Cody as the nº 1 contender based on said ranking that they have just explained. Than they build the feud up on the following weeks. That way you clear all doubts of your audience and you present your ranking system, not only to your already stablished fanbase, but also to the people that will be exposed to the product for the first time when AEW gets to TV.

The way they did it, it just looks like they dropped the announcement to get early seat buys.

It is not a sin, it just could have been done better.


----------

